# Ryzen 5 3600 w/ DDR4 3600 - Auto FCLK 1600 and UCLK 900 - is that right?



## bman3333 (Oct 3, 2020)

My system:
Ryzen 5 3600 stock settings
Asrock X570m Pro4 (bios ver 3.0)
G Skill 3600 F4-3600C16 32 GB RAM (xmp profile - no other changes)

My understanding is that for Ryzen 3000,  FLCK should match the MCLK. I noticed when the FCLK was set to auto in the BIOS, the speed reported in HWInfo was 1600 and the UCLK was 900. That seemed wrong, so I went into the bios to manually change the FCLK to 1800 and it would not post. I then tried 1767 and it would not post. I then dropped to 1733 and it posted. What the heck am I doing wrong?  

I have posted screen caps of my HWInfo summary and sensors. Is there something I didn't set in the BIOS correctly? Thanks in advance for any tips.


----------



## Goghor (Oct 4, 2020)

Try using 1usmus DRAM Calculator. I'm able to run my 3200C16 RAM to 3800C18 with the help of 1usmus DRAM Calculator.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 4, 2020)

bman3333 said:


> My system:
> Ryzen 5 3600 stock settings
> Asrock X570m Pro4 (bios ver 3.0)
> G Skill 3600 F4-3600C16 32 GB RAM (xmp profile - no other changes)
> ...


You should also set
UCLK = MEMCLK
...in BIOS

Right now the UCLK is ½ of MEMCLK (900/1800) and with FCLK to 1733 your system RAM latency probably is through the roof.

Show a full sensors window of HWiNFO like this


----------



## mtcn77 (Oct 4, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> You should also set
> UCLK = MEMCLK
> ...in BIOS
> 
> ...


He doesn't have tight ram. Do you recon it makes much difference?
OP: look at your tRFC timing. Try to make it quicker. If you are going to OC your dram, why not elevate dram voltage a few notches?


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 4, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> He doesn't have tight ram. Do you recon it makes much difference?
> OP: look at your tRFC timing. Try to make it quicker. If you are going to OC your dram, why not elevate dram voltage a few notches?


First he must match speeds (FCLK=UCLK=MEMCLK) otherwise everything else is moot point.

How is yours set?


----------



## mtcn77 (Oct 4, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> How is yours set?


Not mine, I'm quoting GN ram guide.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 4, 2020)

mtcn77 said:


> Not mine, I'm quoting GN ram guide.


I'm talking about the speeds of the subsystems. It does matter if MEMCLK/UCLK/FCLK are on the same speed or not.
Its a priority for a ZEN2.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 4, 2020)

Thinking about tightening tRFC might be a lil too far down the road if XMP isn't booting, don't you think? I can pretty much guarantee it's sitting right now at somewhere around 630 due to being doubled by 2T.

@bman3333 First things first, go and find your SoC/Uncore OC setting in the BIOS and disable it so you're not running a 1.2V SoC. Yikes. I thought ASRock had fixed this "feature" by now. If you don't want to dive into the rabbit holes that are the CBS/AMD Overclocking menus, look on the main OC Tweaker page for a SoC/Uncore OC VID voltage and set that to 1.1V.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 4, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Thinking about tightening tRFC might be a lil too far down the road if XMP isn't booting, don't you think?


Couldnt agree more... First thing first



tabascosauz said:


> @bman3333 First things first, go and find your SoC/Uncore OC setting in the BIOS and disable it so you're not running a 1.2V SoC. Yikes. I thought ASRock had fixed this "feature" by now. If you don't want to dive into the rabbit holes that are the CBS/AMD Overclocking menus, look on the main OC Tweaker page for a SoC/Uncore OC VID voltage and set that to 1.1V.


From what I know "SoC/Uncore OC (enabled/disabled) has to do with power saving features, like . It shouldnt raise SoC voltage by having it enabled. And I doubt its enabled by default. _I really do not like AsRock's BIOSs based upon users feedback. _On my board it does not affect SoC voltage (1.08V by default) and I have it always enabled.
1.2V for SoC is more than it should, but its not a killer voltage either. All it does now is raising the SoC power consumption.

I would say keep the SoC/Uncore OC enabled, but do adjust the SoC voltage to around 1.1V


----------



## bman3333 (Oct 4, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. After watch buildzoid's video about the inner workings of zen 2 infinity fabric, I was able to get the system to boot and get the FCLK and UCLK settings to sync in HWINFO by loading the XMP profile, but then setting MCLK to 3533 and manually setting FCLK to 1766. After booting, the FCLK and MCLK showed 1766 in HWINFO. I next booted up DRAM calculator 1.7.3 and used the safe settings for my Hynix D die sticks set to 3533. These settings did make a dramatic improvement in latency and the membench score (default time dropped like 24 seconds). I did enter the voltages based on DRAM calculator's settings. The screen capture from the calculator is attached. Bottom line...I don't think my G.Skill RAM will run at 3600 CL16 XMP timings without lowering the FCLK. My fault for picking RAM that was not on ASROCK's QVL and not on G.Skill's approved memory list for my Asrock x570m pro4 motherboard.  I like having an mATX sized case, otherwise I would not have picked the Asrock.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 4, 2020)

Zach_01 said:


> Couldnt agree more... First thing first
> 
> 
> From what I know "SoC/Uncore OC (enabled/disabled) has to do with power saving features, like . It shouldnt raise SoC voltage by having it enabled. And I doubt its enabled by default. _I really do not like AsRock's BIOSs based upon users feedback. _On my board it does not affect SoC voltage (1.08V by default) and I have it always enabled.
> ...



Yeah, for most sane motherboard makers. ASRock isn't one of them, and forces 1.2V SoC by default when it detects anything over JEDEC speeds if uncore OC is enabled. I spent one day with a B550M Steel Legend before returning it due to being unable to get around this forced VSoC.

1.2V isn't close to, it *is* the upper limit for Matisse VSoC. Over 1.15V can affect stability.

@bman3333 I'm curious as to when you purchased this 3600. Early in production there were numerous reports of 3600s (being the lowest end SKU at the time) having poorly binned silicon unable to sustain 1800MHz Fabric clock. Makes me wonder if it's still a possibility this late in the lifecycle of Matisse. Anyhow, instability/unable to POST higher speeds can also certainly be the fault of ASRock's firmware for that board, or the fact that the M Pro4 is one of the cheapest and lowest quality X570 boards. Board quality alone shouldn't prevent you from reaching 3600 1:1, but as this is ASRock, I wouldn't be surprised.

For the record, I use a 2x16GB kit of Hynix DJR from G.skill. The timings profile @ 16-19-19-37 I use works on every board I've had, except for the ASRock that I returned.


----------



## bman3333 (Oct 4, 2020)

Sorry, here is the dram calculator safe settings for my ram.


----------



## mtcn77 (Oct 4, 2020)

bman3333 said:


> Bottom line...I don't think my G.Skill RAM will run at 3600 CL16 XMP timings without lowering the FCLK.


Don't tap out just yet. Remember to test memory voltage within safe margins.


bman3333 said:


> My fault for picking RAM that was not on ASROCK's QVL and not on G.Skill's approved memory list for my Asrock x570m pro4 motherboard.


Don't worry, you have good eyes for intricacies. Just ov the dram a little bit and you are good to go. Ryzen systems DON'T benefit from bandwidth alone. There is a good zone of optimal timing to bandwidth ratio, although I cannot speculate on it.


----------



## bman3333 (Oct 4, 2020)

Again, thanks for the assistance. Here is my updated HWinfo. I find it interesting that the CPU or BIOS somehow knew to adjust down the FCLK value to 1600 in order to let me use the XMP 3600 cl 16 profile timings. If I had not used HWinfo and benchmarked, I would have thought my system was running at top speed.


----------



## mtcn77 (Oct 4, 2020)

Ryzen is getting smarter. In the next generation MCLK will possibly be 2.6(8÷3) times faster than FCLK. I'm just speculating from previously available teasers, though.

Don't leave it be without a good old 1.45v try.








						Max safe voltage for Ryzen 2 and DDR4 memory
					

What is max safe voltage for Ryzen 7 2700 and DDR4 memory ? In long term use to not damage chip or motherboard.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## bman3333 (Oct 4, 2020)

For the question about when I purchased the Rzyen 5 3600 and motherboard, it looks like it was August 19, 2019, from Microcenter.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 4, 2020)

I also have one of the first R5 3600 (purchased a month after release, Aug 16 2019). Can do really easy the 1866MHz 1:1:1 ratio and with Corsair RAM too... (samsung B-dies, A0 pcb)



mtcn77 said:


> Ryzen systems DON'T benefit from bandwidth alone. There is a good zone of optimal timing to bandwidth ratio, although I cannot speculate on it.


I agree. It doesnt make sense to hunt speeds and for that you loose timings to get there. It has to be balanced. Low latency is also important.


----------

